# What A Pathetic Board



## wilson11222

Joined a few weeks ago to ask for some help.

Came back to follow up, give an update, check on replies, and my thread is locked, and I am banned.

No explanation, warning, or anything.

What a great way to welcome new members.









Single Dad - Need Help


I am a single father, with a now 13 year old daughter, she has not spoken to her mother (nor have I) in 8 years. (long story, no need to explain) She is coming to "that age" where she is wearing more revealing clothing. I have also caught her masturbating on more than one occasion, which was...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Not

And so you come back and try to get around the ban by creating a new account? LOL! Yeah, they're just gonna let you walk right back in, easy peasy lol!


----------



## BeyondRepair007

wilson11222 said:


> Joined a few weeks ago to ask for some help.
> 
> Came back to follow up, give an update, check on replies, and my thread is locked, and I am banned.
> 
> What a great way to welcome new members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Dad - Need Help
> 
> 
> I am a single father, with a now 13 year old daughter, she has not spoken to her mother (nor have I) in 8 years. (long story, no need to explain) She is coming to "that age" where she is wearing more revealing clothing. I have also caught her masturbating on more than one occasion, which was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com


Well, brace yourself. You will likely get banned again. Multiple accounts are a violation of TOS.
Use the 'Contact Us" to talk to the mods and argue your case.


----------



## wilson11222

Not said:


> And so you come back and try to get around the ban by creating a new account? LOL! Yeah, they're just gonna let you walk right back in, easy peasy lol!


I know I will be banned again by the power happy moderators, I don't want to get around the ban.

If I wanted to do that, I would create a different user name, not associated with the first one. It's not that difficult.

I don't want to be part of a board that treats new members this way.


----------



## Not

wilson11222 said:


> I know I will be banned again by the power happy moderators, I don't want to get around the ban.
> 
> If I wanted to do that, I would create a different user name, not associated with the first one. It's not that difficult.
> 
> I don't want to be part of a board that treats new members this way.


None of what you say makes any sense. Good luck anyway.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

I didn't catch what got you banned. Hopefully you received some helpful advise.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

wilson11222 said:


> I don't want to be part of a board that treats new members this way.


Then why are you here?

To convince me to be stupid as well?

Not happening.


----------



## wilson11222

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I didn't catch what got you banned. Hopefully you received some helpful advise.


Go read my thread in the link, and see if you think I deserved to be banned.

I joined to get help for a serious issue.

It would be nice if they allowed the opinions of other members on my ban, instead of just dictatorship of power happy moderators.


----------



## RebuildingMe

People were giving you advice to talk to her about it directly, since it made you so uncomfortable. You dismissed the advice saying strangers online can say anything they want. What other help do you need? It seems to me you want to bury this without a conversation with your daughter. That won’t happen.


----------



## Not

wilson11222 said:


> Go read my thread in the link, and see if you think I deserved to be banned.
> 
> I joined to get help for a serious issue.
> 
> It would be nice if they allowed the opinions of other members on my ban, instead of just dictatorship of power happy moderators.


What RebuildingMe said AND the content was explicit at times and that's never going to be a good thing when a child is involved.


----------



## wilson11222

Not said:


> What RebuildingMe said AND the content was explicit at times and that's never going to be a good thing when a child is involved.


I don't agree with that, but even if that is the case,

why not give a warning, and delete the content in question?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

I don't know specifically why you were banned, but I have to say your thread had a weird pedo vibe to it. You are the one providing the clothes to your daughter that is dressing in a revealing way and you got rather graphic about her masturbation habits. You also didn't seem to listen to any of the advice. It was like you were trying to keep the discussion going so you could go into more detail about what she was doing. That is the feeling I got from your thread anyway.


----------



## wilson11222

BigDaddyNY said:


> You are the one providing the clothes to your daughter that is dressing in a revealing way


See, this is my point, here we go with more assumptions,

I never said I was providing revealing clothes, I said she was wearing revealing clothes, she has been borrowing revealing clothes from her friends.

You people just jump to conclusions, and you choose the worst conclusions to jump to.

There are many ways a 13 year old girl can obtain clothing, without a parent providing it for them.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

wilson11222 said:


> See, this is my point, here we go with more assumptions,
> 
> I never said I was providing revealing clothes, I said she was wearing revealing clothes, she has been borrowing revealing clothes from her friends.
> 
> You people just jump to conclusions, and you choose the worst conclusions to jump to.
> 
> There are many ways a 13 year old girl can obtain clothing, without a parent providing it for them.


I was only describing the feeling I got. No clue if that is why you actually got banned. I asked about the clothes, but you may have been banned before you had a chance to answer. 

You are her dad and sole parent. Take the revealing clothes from her. Make them disappear when it is wash day. 

Have you acted on any of the advice in the other thread? If not, why? You should be doing that instead of coming back here *****ing about getting banned.


----------



## RebuildingMe

You are the parent. Start acting like it. Give the clothes back and tell her she can’t wear them and explain to her why you don’t approve.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

wilson11222 said:


> See, this is my point, here we go with more assumptions,
> 
> I never said I was providing revealing clothes, I said she was wearing revealing clothes, she has been borrowing revealing clothes from her friends.
> 
> You people just jump to conclusions, and you choose the worst conclusions to jump to.
> 
> There are many ways a 13 year old girl can obtain clothing, without a parent providing it for them.


Also odd that you refute my statement about providing her revealing clothes, but make no comment on the pedo vibe.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

BigDaddyNY said:


> I don't know specifically why you were banned, but I have to say your thread had a weird pedo vibe to it. You are the one providing the clothes to your daughter that is dressing in a revealing way and you got rather graphic about her masturbation habits. You also didn't seem to listen to any of the advice. It was like you were trying to keep the discussion going so you could go into more detail about what she was doing. That is the feeling I got from your thread anyway.


When it got to the hot tub water jet thing, it was like here's your sign....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

wilson11222 said:


> See, this is my point, here we go with more assumptions,
> 
> I never said I was providing revealing clothes, I said she was wearing revealing clothes, she has been borrowing revealing clothes from her friends.
> 
> You people just jump to conclusions, and you choose the worst conclusions to jump to.
> 
> There are many ways a 13 year old girl can obtain clothing, without a parent providing it for them.


Here you go again, same stuff different day.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Bye!


----------



## Wilson222333

BigDaddyNY said:


> Also odd that you refute my statement about providing her revealing clothes, but make no comment on the pedo vibe.


Your statement is so ridiculous it doesn't deserve a comment.

If catching your child masturbating makes someone a pedo, then every parent on earth would be one.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Geez...you have too much time on your hands.

Seek entertainment elsewhere.


----------

